# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  برنامج لإسترجاع الأسماء والرسائل المحذوفة من الهاتف

## امير الصمت

*   ◄◄اسم البرنامج◄◄   Sim card data recovery software    برنامج يساعدك في استرجاع 
الاسماء والبيانات المحذوفة من شريحة الهاتف           استعادة البيانات البرمجيات البطاقة أداة سريعة
 وموثوق بها لاسترداد واستعادة فقدت أو حذف الرسائل النصية في عداد المفقودين (المعروف أيضا باسم الرسائل القصيرة) من البريد الوارد والصادر ، ومشروع والمجلدات المفقودة أو مسح أرقام اتصال هاتفي الكتاب حتى من ذاكرة معطوبة الهاتف المحمول البطاقة. يكتفي بالنص على التفاصيل الكاملة لبطاقة سيم
 مثل اسم موفر الخدمة مع موقعها ، سيم بطاقة خدمة الشبكة. الخلية استعادة البيانات برنامج تفحص الهاتف بسهولة وتحديد البيانات المفقودة
 بمساعدة الكمبيوتر القياسية / الشوري وسيم الناقل التسلسلي العام فينيكس قارئ البطاقة على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك.  ◄◄مميزات البرنامج◄◄   * أرقام الاتصال الإنقاذ حذف 
(جنبا إلى جنب مع اسم جهة الاتصال والرسائل النصية تمحى (جنبا إلى جنب مع التاريخ والوقت من رسالة) من الهاتف المحمول سيم بطاقة الذاكرة.
* توفير التفاصيل الكاملة لمستخدم الهاتف الخليوي ذاكرة البطاقة.
* الانتعاش البرمجيات يوفر بطاقة احتياطية من 
بطاقة سيم جدا في وقت أقل 
وحفظ البيانات المستردة في شكل النص لإشارة أخرى.
* مفيدة للوكالات الطب الشرعي لإظهار معلومات مخفية لغرض التحقيق.
* تقديم الدعم لجميع البطاقة الرئيسية مزودي خدمة الشبكة. 
* درجة عالية من واجهة المستخدم 
الرسومية التفاعلية تساعد المستخدمين على استعادة فقدت 
أو حذف البيانات دون وجود أي معرفة محددة لتشغيل البرمجيات.
* ويندوز بما في ذلك دعم نظام التشغيل 98،
 2000، 2003، إكس بي الشرق الأوسط،
 الإقليم الشمالي وفيستا.  ◄◄جوائز البرنام◄◄   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## mohhabash

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## coucou152

شكرا اخي على الافادة

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## khaled_moon

برنامج رائع .... جزاك الله خيراااااا

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

فعلا برنامج ممتاز 
ده هيحل مشاكل كثيييييييرة جدا
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## m_hmyda

مشكور

----------


## dawizi

اخي الكريم شكرالك علي الموضوع الرائع   
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## mounirgsm

بارك الله فيك

----------


## amer

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------


## محمد مخلوف

مشششششششششششششششششششكورين وماقصرتم

----------


## djalel_mas

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود

----------


## dalta0

مشكككوووورررر

----------


## engmzema

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## faded

la;,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,v

----------


## supplication88

:Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## najib468

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmerci

----------


## محمد المخ

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## محمد المخ

ألف شكر بس ما بعرف على شو

----------


## smsmheroo

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## mouha 31

أشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذا البرنامج  وفقكم الله   و المزيد من التطور   شكرا

----------


## shiko mohamed3

Thanks

----------


## mohamedgsm

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## smmz

شكرا على كل حال

----------

